
15 devices (including 6 laptops) earn FSF's 'Respects Your Freedom' certificates - MilnerRoute
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/17/07/02/205201/15-devices-including-6-laptops-awarded-fsfs-respects-your-freedom-certification
======
troydavis
Original URL: [http://www.fsf.org/news/fifteen-new-devices-from-
technoethic...](http://www.fsf.org/news/fifteen-new-devices-from-
technoethical-now-fsf-certified-to-respect-your-freedom)

